# LR CC Install problems....



## dcopeman (Apr 22, 2015)

Like many others that have posted in the past 24 hours, I’m having problems installing LR CC.
I have a CC subscription but have been using my (paid for) legacy copy of Lightroom. This is on version 5.7.1 (build 994773).
When you Check for updates from within Lightroom it states new software is available.
Click Download and it takes you to a webpage stating:
"To update to the latest version of Lightroom for use with your CC memmbership, please quit LR, launch CC app, and click install button next to Lightroom CC (2015)"
I do that and it downloads, but on launch it just launches my old copy of LR 5.7.1. In the CC app it shows I am using Lightroom 5 and that it is up to date.
So,
do I need to uninstall 5.7.1 (which is greyed out within CC App) and then try to install Lightroom CC?
If that is the case, does the catalogue, presets etc. all automatically migrate across from LR5 to LR CC?
Obviously I don’t want to muck up current version, catalogues settings etc!


----------



## Constantinos (Apr 22, 2015)

When you upgrade from within the CC app, Lr CC should automatically appear. Make sure this is the case and then launch this, not the previous legacy copy. Lr CC has a different app icon which you should now use. I know this is obvious but it does not automatically been place to your dock.

As far as the migration of the catalog, presets etc., LR CC will create a new catalog and place it next to your older one with -2 at its end. It will ask for this the first time you run it. Presets are all automatically migrated.


----------



## dcopeman (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks Constantinos
there is no sign of LR CC in my applications folder, dock, downloads....i.e. it is as if it never downloaded.
Within the Adobe CC App it states I have 2 apps installed Photoshop 2014 CC and Lightroom 5 and that they are both up to date.
In the Find new apps listing below, LR CC is not included.
Hence, I'm a little confused!


----------



## Constantinos (Apr 22, 2015)

dcopeman said:


> Thanks Constantinos
> there is no sign of LR CC in my applications folder, dock, downloads....i.e. it is as if it never downloaded.
> Within the Adobe CC App it states I have 2 apps installed Photoshop 2014 CC and Lightroom 5 and that they are both up to date.
> In the Find new apps listing below, LR CC is not included.
> Hence, I'm a little confused!



In this case, I would recommend to try the process once more, i.e. launch Lr 5 from your CC subscription then check for updates. It will tell you that there is an update available and then follow the steps. HTH.


----------



## dcopeman (Apr 22, 2015)

Just found a quick tip in Victoria's email that if you sign out of your Adobe CC account and then sign back in LR CC is now shown. Worked for me and have now successfully installed LR CC.


----------



## robosolo (Apr 22, 2015)

dcopeman said:


> Like many others that have posted in the past 24 hours, I’m having problems installing LR CC.
> I have a CC subscription but have been using my (paid for) legacy copy of Lightroom. This is on version 5.7.1 (build 994773).
> When you Check for updates from within Lightroom it states new software is available.
> Click Download and it takes you to a webpage stating:
> ...



Adobe has a major screw-up, with 20% of LR6 upgrade complaints needing a simple fix. First find the downloaded LR CC. It won't be listed as 'LR CC' but instead will appear as an executable 'lightroom.exe'. Since this is also the same name as for your old LR5, it can become confusing. 
The older lightroom.exe (LR5) will probably be located in one of your original Adobe folders (such as C;\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 5.7). 
Your new lightroom.exe (LR CC) should be in a new folder (C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Lightroom *that was created by Adobe on the day you downloaded the upgrade.*
I don't know where Adobe placed a shortcut to that LR CC, but in my case they just put it in a folder they created on my desktop. If you do locate that shortcut to LR CC, then just right-click it and open the file location. Or, you can navigate to the LR CC executable following the path I listed for it above.
If you click on the Adobe-created shortcut or on the lightroom.exe (LR CC) and find that it won't open, then try the following - which comes directly from Adobe tech:
Open your Creative Cloud account and click on the gear icon in the upper right corner. Choose preferences and *sign out*. Once you have signed out, *sign in again*. This should then reset things so that you can access that new lightroom.exe (LR CC) program. Just remember, both the old and the new versions of LR will be called lightroom.exe, so you have to be careful that you are really accessing LR CC - which is located in that newly created folder or via that new Adobe shortcut.
To check: Once you have opened LR, go to Help > System Info and see if it says LR CC. 
Then go to Edit > Catalog Settings. You should see that you're original catalog name has now changed to 'original name - 2'. The original catalog is still around (no -2 next to it), but that new catalog has been created based on the original. It is now the catalog that LR CC will be working with.
I said it was confusing. The problem is affecting many Adobe customers at this time.


----------

